# seagull ,simon & patrick ,Taylor



## Alger (Mar 25, 2013)

I have narrowed it down to at least 3 the seagull performer , or simon & patrick woodland cw spruce or Taylor CE 114ce (most recently added) (all guitars have the electrics on them)
first i am just learning here but research things to death but was wondering from other more in the know about these guitars.

So How are these choices, please any info would be great thanks

Or if you know of a different model throw the name out there (yamaha ,gibson ? )


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

At the pricepoint of the three you listed, you won't find a Gibson... 

Simon & Patrick and the Seagull come out of the same factory... they are very well regarded guitars. The Taylor 114 is the low end of the Taylor line up.

For the best quality at that pricepoint, I'd go Seagull or Simon&Patrick.... I still have my first Seagull....wouldn't think of selling it...


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

When given a choice between S&P and Seagull, if both guitars sound equally good, I generally favour the Seagull over the S&P.

I did play a really nice S&P yesterday which surprised me quite a bit. It was a Natural Elements Series CW Folk. Great big sound for a smaller bodied, shorter scale length guitar.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Seagull or S&P. They are similar so whichever one suits your fancy the best.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

There are really no bad decisions on that list. Unlike Merlin, I would take the S&P over the Seagull, but that's purely an aesthetic choice.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

The construction of the guitars will have an effect on their tone. the performer series is all solid wood (as far as I can tell) so perhaps the best quality, but the wood is maple wich means it will be a really brightly sounding guitar. This might work inns ensemble, but would not be my choice. The S and P is going to be warmer/darker sounding, but it is also a laminate guitar so less resonance, less volume, at least in theory. I know from experience that the pressure selected tops seagull uses are really good sounding. I don't know anything about Taylor's really, so I can't comment. Best advice is to try before you buy.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mrmatt1972 said:


> The construction of the guitars will have an effect on their tone. the performer series is all solid wood (as far as I can tell) so perhaps the best quality, but the wood is maple wich means it will be a really brightly sounding guitar. This might work inns ensemble, but would not be my choice. The S and P is going to be warmer/darker sounding, but it is also a laminate guitar so less resonance, less volume, at least in theory. I know from experience that the pressure selected tops seagull uses are really good sounding. I don't know anything about Taylor's really, so I can't comment. Best advice is to try before you buy.


Are you sure the S & P is laminate? The Godin S & P web site says it is solid spruce top. The sides do have a 3 layer laminate hardwood. This has very little effect on resonance and volume as it is the top that mostly performs these functions.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

laminate side is what I meant, and yes, they do affect volume and resonance. It is perhaps a small difference but noticeable. Basically, glue doesn't move.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mrmatt1972 said:


> laminate side is what I meant, and yes, they do affect volume and resonance. It is perhaps a small difference but noticeable. Basically, glue doesn't move.


Yes, a little bit, as I noted that in my post. I believe there are some top end guitars with the same type of sides. Have you noticed any of these yourself?


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I've been in the market for a new acoustic lately too and I think I've tried all the Taylors up to the 400 series. While they play like butter I felt that the sound was a little uninspiring for the money. Still very nice but the solid wood options from the 10,000,Godin brands at similar price points were much nicer sounding to my ears. Best bang for your buck in your price range that I've seen is a used Art and Lutherie acoustic at the Kingston Guitar Shop. I think they ship across country. The website is cool guitars.ca. I don't remember the model number but it was under 900 bucks with solid spruce top, solid rosewood back and sides and an ebony board. If I hadn't just committed to a mountain bike locally it would be nestled in my arms. Well worth checking out or looking for a used one locally. Actually, I think l and m sells them though they're a tad more than what you were looking to pay. Sorry to ramble, it's just a killer guitar.


----------



## Alger (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey everyone thanks for the extra information because I can not play yet its hard to really get the feel and know the tone . I have been looking for quite some time tire kicking you could say but am now narrowing it down I want something good at this stage to grow into if you have any other models let me know


----------

